# xMule 1.4.0 já saiu! Ebuild pra quem quiser

## v

O xMule 1.4.0 acabou de sair: http://www.xmule.org

É baseado no lmule, mas agora tambem é compativel com MacOS X e em breve para windows. 

Pra quem quiser instalar aqui fica o ebuild:

```

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

DESCRIPTION="GPL eDonkey clone that doesn't suck"

HOMEPAGE="http://xmule.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4

   >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4"

S=${WORKDIR}/${P}

IUSE=""

# no parallel builds

MAKEOPTS="${MAKEOPTS} -j1"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   einfo "Patching configure to remove GTK2 prompt.."

   cd ${S}; patch -p0 < ${FILESDIR}/${P}-disable_gtk2_prompt.patch

}

src_compile() {

   econf "--with-wx-config=/usr/bin/wx-config"|| die

   emake || die

}

src_install() {

   einstall || die

}

```

é só gravar como /usr/portage/net-p2p/xmule/xmule-1.4.0.ebuild

fazer

```
ebuild /usr/portage/net-p2p/xmule/xmule-1.4.0.ebuild digest
```

e

```
emerge xmule
```

 :Laughing: 

já testei e... leeching!!! hehehehe   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Ai.. vou esperar que chegue ADSL primeiro antes que me arrependa =))

----------

## v

porque, usas cabo?

o xmule tb pode filtrar trafego internacional, é só por o ipfilter.dat que tem as ranges nacionais na dir ~/.xMule 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## RoadRunner

pois, deste lado é netcabo mesmo.. olha, essa do filtro nao sabia, mas tb agora que estou preso por cabo apenas por mais uma semana ou duas já não vale a pena.

----------

## To

Boas,

Já bule por aqui:)

```
  net-p2p/xmule

      Latest version available: 1.4.0

      Latest version installed: 1.4.0
```

 *v wrote:*   

> porque, usas cabo?
> 
> o xmule tb pode filtrar trafego internacional, é só por o ipfilter.dat que tem as ranges nacionais na dir ~/.xMule 
> 
> 

 

Tens de me explicar isso das ranges, tens esse file? Eu tenho uma lista que saquei da net ah uns meses, posso fazer eu isso? e como?

tantas perguntas  :Shocked: 

Tó

----------

## v

Sim, eu tenho o file   :Very Happy: 

alguem se oferece pra o hostar?  Se houver interesse nisso, claro  :Laughing: 

----------

## domus-br

fiz seguindo os passos, olha os resultados depois do emerge xmule

```
otavio root # emerge xmule

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "xmule" have been masked.

!!! Error calculating dependancies. Please correct.

otavio root #

```

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu por mim posso por isso online. Vou-te mandar o meu mail por pm para me enviares isso. depois ponho aqui o url.

[edit]

Já está online o ficheiro. Podem is buscar aqui Créditos para o v por ter disponibilizado o ficheiro

[/edit]

----------

## RoadRunner

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> fiz seguindo os passos, olha os resultados depois do emerge xmule
> 
> ```
> otavio root # emerge xmule
> 
> ...

 

Por isso é que o v colocou a ebuild e as instruções necessárias. Ainda não está no portage.

----------

## v

Não esquecer qie pra instalar o xMule é preciso ter ~x86 nas ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xmule"
```

pode ajudar.

----------

## AngusYoung

Aqui não compilou ...  dá um erro na compilação do pacote.

----------

## v

ja tinhas o lMule anterior ao xMule?

para que esse compilasse era preciso alterar o ebuild do wxGTK e recompilar o wxGTK. Talvez o xMule ainda tenha esse problema.

talvez isto ajude:

```

wget http://www.lmule.org/downloads/wxGTK-2.4.0.ebuild

mv wxGTK-2.4.0.ebuild ebuilds/x11-libs/wxGTK

ebuild portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.4.0.ebuild digest

emerge wxGTK xmule

```

 :Laughing: 

encontrei o link para este patch aqui,  andava tambem pelos forums do www.lmule.org que já não existe.

Espero que isto resolva o problema

----------

## v

Só agora reparei que o url dado no post anterior não funciona... 

O ficheiro estava no www.lmule.org e assim como o forum e tudo o resto desapareceu...

Se alguem souber por onde anda o ebuild avise  :Wink: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Se alguém tiver isso aí posso colocar no servidor junto com o outro ficheiro.

----------

## xenon

www.xmule.org

----------

## humpback

 *v wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> src_unpack() {
> ...

 

E onde tá o tal patch?

----------

## floam

(Sorry, english here.)

Where is disable_gtk2_prompt.patch?

----------

## darktux

 *floam wrote:*   

> (Sorry, english here.)
> 
> Where is disable_gtk2_prompt.patch?

 

That's what humpback just asked   :Wink: 

----------

## yagami

ainda nao fui muito a fundo na questão

mas o lmule 1.3.1 e o xmule 1.4.0 deixaram de compilar pelo portage

mas , se depois for ao dir temporario onde estava a ser compilado e fizer make , ele compila tudo na boa.

seja como for .... os ebuilds do lmule 1.3.1 e do xmule 1.4.0 vieram do lmule 1.2.0

----------

## darktux

Deixem-se de tretas!

giFT a bombar com gnutella e fast-track (kazaa) rula!   :Cool: 

São 3 redes num só cliente   :Smile: 

Apesar de o xMule n ser nd mau   :Wink: 

----------

## v

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *v wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> src_unpack() {
> ...

 

eu provavelmente já o tinha nas distfiles, por isso nem dei pela falta do ficheiro... ainda deve andar por aí em algum mirror 

ou simplesmente pode nem fazer falta nesta versão... é uma questão de experimentar...  

alguem se oferece como cobaia?   :Laughing: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Atão se o tens nas distfiles partilha aqui com o pessoal! manda-me isso para o mail que ponho online.

----------

## v

o problema é que fiz uma limpeza aos distfiles...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

Nao sabia dessa do ipfilter.dat! Só apareceu agora na 1.4.0 ?

E já te certificaste de que limita o tráfego ? É só colocá-lo em .xmule ? Nice, vou experimentar.

Assim dava jeito, porque tenho usado sempre o iptables com o user "lmule" e  o preview crasha-me sempre o PC todo por estar a abrir o mplayer com o user "lmule" no desktop do "skewlboy", rato pifa, som pifa... nao percebo...

E já agora, roadrunner, pode-se por o gentoo.rjouro.org no GENTOO_MIRRORS ou nem por isso   :Very Happy:  ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> giFT a bombar com gnutella e fast-track (kazaa) rula!
> 
> São 3 redes num só cliente
> ...

 

darktux a (des)vantagem do xmule é nao ser centralized, e assim o trafego é nacional (des = ter menos ppl)...

mas fiquei sem perceber que client é esse que tem as 3 redes ... ?

----------

## v

O ipfilter.dat ja funcioncionava pelo menos na versao 1.2.0.1

Já confirmei que funciona mesmo e melhor que com iptables. Quando eu usava o iptables pra fltrar o trafego internacional o lmule freezava...

Podes fazer preview manualmente, abrindo no mplayer o ficheiro .temp correspondente ao ficheiro, sem problemas    :Very Happy: 

----------

## v

Afinal aquele patch já não é necessário  :Embarassed: 

Ebuild corrigido:

```
# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

DESCRIPTION="The multiplatform fork of the eMule client"

HOMEPAGE="http://xmule.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4

   >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4"

S=${WORKDIR}/${P}

IUSE=""

# no parallel builds

MAKEOPTS="${MAKEOPTS} -j1"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

}

src_compile() {

   econf "--with-wx-config=/usr/bin/wx-config"|| die

   emake || die

}

src_install() {

   einstall || die

}
```

----------

## To

Com isto tudo fiquei ah nora:) Comigo funcionou logo à primeira, mas se o primeiro ebuild tinha akele prob, que é que se passou?

Tó

----------

## v

Aquele problema não impete o ebuild de funcionar porque esta versão do xmule não precisa do patch. Apenas enviava um warning a dizer que não encontrou o patch e seguia normalmente. Por isso é que eu nem reparei nesse pequeno erro.

----------

## lmpinto

 *v wrote:*   

> O ipfilter.dat ja funcioncionava pelo menos na versao 1.2.0.1
> 
> Já confirmei que funciona mesmo e melhor que com iptables. Quando eu usava o iptables pra fltrar o trafego internacional o lmule freezava...
> 
> 

 

Não estarias a usar DROP em vez de REJECT?

----------

## humpback

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Não estarias a usar DROP em vez de REJECT?

 

Pelo que consegui perceber da minha utilização do xmule é que o tal ipfilter.dat indica com que classes é que o xmule pode trocar ficheiros, e não com que servidores se pode ligar... Dessa forma se uma pessoa faz a filtragem com a FW de linux nunca vai conseguir ligar aos servidores do mule.

ja tenho o cliente a correr a uns dias com o ipfilter.dat e ainda nao consegui sacar nada  :Sad:  Devo ter gostos estranhos  :Smile: 

----------

## To

 *humpback wrote:*   

> ja tenho o cliente a correr a uns dias com o ipfilter.dat e ainda nao consegui sacar nada  Devo ter gostos estranhos 

 

Percisas de mais sources pelos vistos... Liga-te a novos servers para receberes, podes usar por ex estes ( se ainda nao os tiveres ):

sado.kicks-ass.net Porta: 4661

tejo.kicks-ass.net Porta: 4661

Tó

----------

## sKewlBoy

humpback, eu estou ligado há 3 dias ao sado (indicado acima) com o ipfilter (sem modificacoes) e tenho 800 mgs sacados. Não é muito, mas ao instalar o xmule fiquei sem a user-hash que tinha, logo, perdi os meus upload-credits todos :/

----------

## v

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *lmpinto wrote:*   
> 
> Não estarias a usar DROP em vez de REJECT? 
> 
> Pelo que consegui perceber da minha utilização do xmule é que o tal ipfilter.dat indica com que classes é que o xmule pode trocar ficheiros, e não com que servidores se pode ligar... Dessa forma se uma pessoa faz a filtragem com a FW de linux nunca vai conseguir ligar aos servidores do mule.
> ...

 

Por acaso tinha mesmo DROP, só depois de nao usar o iptables para filtrar o trafego internacional é que passei a usar REJECT.

O ipfilter.dat não impede de comunicar com servidores internacionais, mas como o grosso do trafego vem dos utilizadores não vejo problemas nisso  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterEgo

Thanks v for the ebuild!

I don' t speak a word of Portugese, but it does work without it  :Smile: 

By the way, try and translate this page into English using http://babelfish.altavista.com/

It's completely hilarious  :Smile: 

----------

## To

Hoje lá tive pachorra para meter o vnc server a funcionar e testar isto. Funciona às 1000 maravilhas:)

thanx v :Smile: 

Tó

----------

## pilla

T alvez seja o caso de postar pelo menos parte dessa thread em ingles, ja que o pessoal parece estar interessado

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> Thanks v for the ebuild!
> 
> I don' t speak a word of Portugese, but it does work without it 
> 
> By the way, try and translate this page into English using http://babelfish.altavista.com/
> ...

 

----------

## v

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> T alvez seja o caso de postar pelo menos parte dessa thread em ingles, ja que o pessoal parece estar interessado
> 
>  *AlterEgo wrote:*   Thanks v for the ebuild!
> 
> I don' t speak a word of Portugese, but it does work without it 
> ...

 

Ja havia este forum sobre isso, mas onde apenas diziam pra copiar o ebuild do lmule para o xmule.

Tambem funciona, mas este está mais correcto, postei no mesmo forum  :Smile: 

----------

## iJ

há algum servidor Linux only?  :Wink: 

----------

## v

 *iJ wrote:*   

> há algum servidor Linux only? 

 

Que queres dizer com servidor Linux only? um servidor só para conteúdos linux?

talvez exista alguma coisa assim internacional, pode-se sempre pensar em fazer um, mas não me parece que tenha interesse

----------

## jbssm

Ola.

Humm, não estou a enterder essa da ADSL ser melhor que a NETCABO para o eMule.

Então a ADSL ñ tem o mesmo limite de trafego internacional que tem a NETCABO ?

Se calhar ando mt mal infomado.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Depende do ISP e do tipo de contracto. Há isp's que te dão 4Gb(ou mais, depende) de tráfego indiferenciado por mês. Eu por exemplo vou mudar de netcabo para ADSL mas sem limite de tráfego. Já para não falar que ADSL sendo uma linha dedicada tinha obrigação de ser mais rápida em alturas de congestionamento, mas isto é só em teoria. Na prática é o que se vê =)

----------

## sKewlBoy

Devido às altas taxas de contenção de ADSL, nem na teoria devia ser mais rapido....

----------

## darktux

 *sKewlBoy wrote:*   

> Devido às altas taxas de contenção de ADSL, nem na teoria devia ser mais rapido....

 

ADSL na teoria É mais rápido..

Mas na realidade não é o que se verifica   :Rolling Eyes:   A slashdot até teve uma notícia kualker sobre isto à pouco tempo.

----------

## jbssm

Já saiu o 1.5.0, acho q deve ser facil modificar o ebuild do 1.4.0 pq eles não mudaram nada a não ser "bug fixes".

Já agora uma pergunta:

É possivel iniciar o xMule da linha de comando num terminal (so uma especie de kernel) ?

É que para quem tem de mandar o window manager ao ar de vez em quando é chato ter de desligar também o xmule ... e perder o nosso lugar na fila dos downloads.  :Confused: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

O xmule precisa do GTK para correr, mas se queres um core client, experimenta o mldonkey. Nao tem as diferencas do emule para o edonkey, mas da perfeitamente para sacar e tem um GUIs muito bons.

----------

## To

```

*  net-p2p/xmule

      Latest version available: 1.5.0

      Latest version installed: 1.5.0

      Size of downloaded files: 1,646 kB

      Homepage:    http://xmule.sourceforge.net

      Description: GPL eDonkey clone that doesn't suck

```

Já cá canta;)

Tó

----------

## jbssm

Porreiro, obrigado a quem quer que fosse que pôs isto na arvore do gentoo.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## MetalGod

xmule jah esta no portage 

um pouco buggento mas prontos   :Confused: 

----------

## xef

Saiu ontem o xmule 1.4.1, a ultima versão stable.

Recomendo esta versão  :Wink: 

É só mudar o nome do ebuild e fazer o habitual ebuild digest.

----------

## lmpinto

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> xmule jah esta no portage 
> 
> um pouco buggento mas prontos  

 

Só um pouco?  :Smile:  Para além de que o suporte de proxy's é muito, muito mau. O kazaa lite para windows tem uma coisa muito boa - especificar a porta de destino... Se o de linux tivesse isso podia desinstalar o wine  :Smile: 

----------

## lmpinto

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> xmule jah esta no portage 
> 
> um pouco buggento mas prontos  

 

Só um pouco?  :Smile:  Para além de que o suporte de proxy's é muito, muito mau. O kazaa lite para windows tem uma coisa muito boa - especificar a porta de destino... Se o de linux tivesse isso podia desinstalar o wine  :Smile: 

----------

## To

Saiu mais uma versão:

```
*  net-p2p/xmule

      Latest version available: 1.5.2

      Latest version installed: 1.5.2
```

Tó

----------

## Kuartzer

boas 

preciso de ajuda, o xmule esta sempre a freezar depois de algumas horas, nao e bem um crash completo, simplesmente deixa de responder aos imputs, os downloads morrem, mas alguns uploads nao, a janela nao faz refresh mas tb nao desaparece, so a konsigo tirar "matando" o processo.

pensei tratar-se de algum problema na compilaçao pk de optimizaçoes e recompilei o xmule sem kualker optimizaçao, continua na mesma.

wxgtk2.4 linked para gtk 1.x (como diz o readme) 

o wxgtk ta compilado kom optimizaçao, march -03, será disso?

ja agora, o problema acontece em todas as versoes do xmule ke exprimentei, actualmente estou kom a 1.5.5

tenho o X + VNC + fluxbox (pk nem monitor tenho...) na mak so por kausa do xmule, clientes deste genero mas de texto ninguem conhece pois nao?  :Wink: 

----------

